# الرد على الشبهات حول الأسلام



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يوليو 2012)

*دة أقتراحى للقسم - مسمى جديد وأسلوب جديد وشكل جديد*​

*بحيث ينقسم الى :*

*(*) مقالات *
*وفيها يعبر الكاتب عن رأيه فى " مسألة ما " تخص الأسلام والأسلاميين والحُكم الأسلامى ...ألخ ألخ مع الألتزام بالقواعد العامة للآداب وأحترام مقدسات الآخرين - تشبه مقالات المواقع الأخبارية - وبحيث يُترك مساحات للتعليق للقراء ( يُفضل بدون تواقيع ) حتى تكون المساحة مفتوحة ومريحة للعين والقراءة بسهولة *

*(*) الأسلام سؤال وجواب *
*وفيها يطرح القارئ سؤاله وينتظر الرد من المسلمين مع أتاحة الفرصة للنقاش حول الرد على أن يلتزم كلا الطرفين بآداب الحوار *

*(*) فتاوى وأحكام *
*بحث يدور النقاش حول فتوى أو حكم معين وتوجيه أسئلة حول مشروعيته و حكمته والغرض منه ...*
*زمانه هل يصلح للتطبيق الآن ..ألخ ألخ *

*(*) الأسلام مابين العلم والخرافة - حقيقة الأعجازات القرآنية *
*وفيه يطرح أعجازات القرآنيين والرد عليها *

*(*) حوارات ثنائية - نفس الركن المعتاد - بنفس شروطه وأحكامه *

*هذه مقترحاتى** وأتمنى التفاعل من الأعضاء حول هذه الفكرة سواء أكانت بالقبول أو الرفض أو بالأضافة والتعديل *
*ونرجو من الأدارة أن توضح لنا أمكانيات تفعيل هذه الفكرة من عدمها*
*سواء " تقنياً " أو أدارياً أو مُرسياً..:dntknw:*
*هذا والله أعلم ..:yaka:*


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يوليو 2012)

أنتظر اولا رأي الإدارة..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> أنتظر اولا رأي الإدارة..


 *طبعا هننتظر رأى الأدارة :flowers:*
*أنت رأيك أية ؟؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 يوليو 2012)

*انا من رائى حاجة واحدة 

يتعمل فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى خاصية ان مشاركات الاعضاء تتعرض على الاشراف قبل النشر من الطرفين سواء مسيحى او مسلم

مشاركة فى صلب الموضوع وموضوعية تتنشر

مجرد رغى وكلام عقيم وفاضى تتحط فى سلة المهملات وبكدا نضمن ان المشاركات القيمة واللى بتصب فى الموضوع بس هى اللى تبقى موجودة 

والمشاركات اللى فيها شئ مش موافق عليه الادارة يتحذف منها قبل النشر 

طبعا دا مع فتح قسم جديد وكل عضو ينقل مواضيعه الحوارية فيه بصيغته 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يوليو 2012)

*رأى جميل يادكتور ...بس دة هيأخر المشاركات شوية ..*
*مش معقول أننا نطلب تواجد المشرف 24 ساعة طوال اليوم*
*اية رأيك فى التقسيم مبدئياً ؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 يوليو 2012)

> *رأى جميل يادكتور ...بس دة هيأخر المشاركات شوية ..*
> *مش معقول أننا نطلب تواجد المشرف 24 ساعة طوال اليوم*


*مش مشكلة لما تتاخر شوية بس نضمن ان اللى هيوصل للحوار موافقة عليه الادارة وفى الموضوع

فى عضويات رغاية بتقعد ترغى ومبتستفدتش منها بحاجة وهى هدفها الاساسى الاستفزاز وخلاص 

وفى عضويات مبتقلش حاجة اصلا وبتكتب مشاركات طويلة عريضة ملهاش علاقة بالموضوع

وفى عضويات بتتدخل تتطبل لباقى الاعضاء 

كل المشاركات التافهه دى ملهاش لازمة والحل انها تتعرض على الادارة قبل نشرها 

واللى عايز  يرد يتفضل  *


----------



## apostle.paul (26 يوليو 2012)

> *اية رأيك فى التقسيم مبدئياً ؟*


*التقسيم حلو بس هنلتزم بس فترة قليلة وهنرجه للنظام القديم وكله هيبقى سبهللة *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يوليو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *التقسيم حلو بس هنلتزم بس فترة قليلة وهنرجه للنظام القديم وكله هيبقى سبهللة *


*ممكن الأدارة تعيد التوجيه زى ما بيحصل فى باقى الأقسام العامة - الرياضة - الشبايبة - الأخبارية ...*
*مثلاً...موضوع بيتكلم عن الأعجاز وضع بالخطأ فى غير مكانه*
*يتم تصويبه وتوجيه ..وهكذا*
*محتاجين باقى الاراء معانا بقى *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (26 يوليو 2012)

*قسم المقالات اقترحناه سابقا ولم يتم قبوله والعذر كان ان المنتدى لا يريد مشاكل مع المواقع الاخرى او الاشخاص التي يتم النقل عنهم (الحقوق الفكرية). ان الاقتراح ممتاز برايي ويمكن وضع رابط الموقع الاصلي ولا اعتقد يوجد شخص يغضب من نشر مقالاته!

اعتقد القسم السابق كان مفيدا، وقد اقرحنا ان يتم اعادته لغير الاعضاء المعرضّين للخطر امنيا، لكن الاقتراح لم يلقى صدى.*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (26 يوليو 2012)

*إقتراح جميل يا عبود*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يوليو 2012)

*خيى ألياس ؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *راى الشخصى ياعبووود ان لايتم اقحام الاسلام فى منتدى تبشيرى مسيحى والدروس المستفادة السابقة قبلا من ذلك*
> *كثيرة **فهناك من لن يلتزم بالموضوعية وسيرى*
> *كل طرف ان اجابته من وجهة نظره سليمة*
> *ثم يبدا التطاول من بعض الاعضاء على الاسلام*
> *ممل يخلق كراهية ضد المسيحيين من الزائرين*​


*ولكن المنتديات الأسلامية أيضا تتناول المسيحيات وبشكل فج وتتبع نفس الأسلوب ان لم يكن اوقح*
*أنا عن نفسى كان لى تجربة أليمة جدا من سنوات مع منتدى أسلامى شهير ودخلت بأسمى الحقيقى وسألت فى الأسلام نفسه*
*سؤال عادى جداً*
*فتم الرد على أمى وابى ...مش عارف لية بصراحة*
*ومن يومها بطلت أكتب أسمى عشان لما يشتموا تبقى أم عبود هى اللى اتشتمت ..*
*وهنروح لبعيد لية ؟*
*أمى وجدتى تم سبهمها هنا فى الأسلامى على يد مجاهد مسلم !!!*


> *وايضا لا تتوقع ان يوافق مشرف او محاور*
> *مسيحى على اجابة مثالية منطقية فهذه *​



*شالله عنه ماوافق*
*هو أنت هترد عشان هو يوافق ؟؟*
*أنت هترد على سؤال أسلامى أقتنع كان بها ما اقتنعش أنت عملت اللى عليك وجاوبت*
*ثم لماذا تتجاهل المئات الذين يتابعون المنتدى كزوار يومياً ؟؟*
*خايف من أية ؟*
*أن الحُكم الا للقارئ ...:yaka:*​​​​ 

*



الغرض من الحوار هو اذكاء المحبة :flowers: وليس الكراهية :ranting: وما اسهلها :love34:

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*ممكن الطرح عادى مش لازم أتريق أو أسب أو أشتم *
*رُب كلمة تنقذ غريق ...وما اكثرهم ..*​​​​


----------



## الياس السرياني (26 يوليو 2012)

أهلا بالحبيب عبود:

بالبداية احب اذكر ان المنتدى مسيحي تبشيري
يعني يهتم بالدرجة الاولى في ايصال الايمان المسيحي الصحيح
لمن لا يعرفه ويطلبه

اما الاسلاميات فهي اضافة (طبعاً جيدة ومفيدة)
لكنها في الاخر إضافة وليست الهدف الاساسي

فإذا التقسيم ممكن يسبب بطئ فيسرعة تصفح المنتدى
فأظن الزعيم لن يؤيد ليس لسوء الفكرة
بالعكس الفكرة جيدة والتنظيم جميل
لكن هنالك اولويات 
فاهمني يا باشا؟


مع ذلك أقول رأيي الشخصي بكل صراحة:



> دة أقتراحى للقسم - مسمى جديد وأسلوب جديد وشكل جديد



المسمى بصراحة حبيب قلبي مش مقتنع فيه
لأني بكل صراحة يعني أرى مشاكل اسلامية لا حل لها
فكيف يكون اسم القسم (الرد ......)



> بحيث ينقسم الى :



التقسيم يجلب  التنظيم وهذا جيد
لكن مدى امكانية عمل ذلك متروكة للغالي روك
لأني لا أعرف ممكن هذا التقسيم يسبب ضغط على المنتدى أم لا...



> *(*) مقالات *
> *وفيها يعبر الكاتب عن رأيه فى " مسألة ما " تخص الأسلام والأسلاميين والحُكم الأسلامى ...ألخ ألخ مع الألتزام بالقواعد العامة للآداب وأحترام مقدسات الآخرين - تشبه مقالات المواقع الأخبارية - وبحيث يُترك مساحات للتعليق للقراء ( يُفضل بدون تواقيع ) حتى تكون المساحة مفتوحة ومريحة للعين والقراءة بسهولة *




حبيبي عبود:
طالما في مواضيع رح تتكتب في هذا القسم فهنالك دائما من يريد الرد عليها
وستتحول مساحة التعليق الى حوار في ذات الموضوع (صدقني) 



> *(*) الأسلام سؤال وجواب *
> *وفيها يطرح القارئ سؤاله وينتظر الرد من المسلمين مع أتاحة الفرصة للنقاش حول الرد على أن يلتزم كلا الطرفين بآداب الحوار *



كلام جميل وأؤيد لكن أرى ان تغيير الاسم الى حوار افضل
ومعبر أكثر
فأنا مثلاً لا أسأل إنما أطرح شبهة (سبق ودرستها قرأت تفاسير وآراء شيوخ معتبرين.........الخ)ولا أزال أرى خلل ما
فأنا هنا لا أطرح لمعرفة الجواب إنما ليرى من لا يعرف
وجود خلل (أو خطأ) ما



> *(*) فتاوى وأحكام *
> *بحث يدور النقاش حول فتوى أو حكم معين وتوجيه أسئلة حول مشروعيته و حكمته والغرض منه ...*
> *زمانه هل يصلح للتطبيق الآن ..ألخ ألخ *



ممكن لكن لا أظن أننا يوماً ما سنثبت أن الاسلام من عند الاله أو ليس من عنده
لأن الفتاوى حتى ولو التزم المسلم بها في الحياة العملية 
يمكنه وبكل يسر انكار صحتها في الحوار



> *(*) الأسلام مابين العلم والخرافة - حقيقة الأعجازات القرآنية *
> *وفيه يطرح أعجازات القرآنيين والرد عليها *



هذه تعجبني:flowers:
ويمكن أن تدار حوارات حولها...



> *(*) حوارات ثنائية - نفس الركن المعتاد - بنفس شروطه وأحكامه *



لا بد منه



> *هذه مقترحاتى** وأتمنى التفاعل من الأعضاء حول هذه الفكرة سواء أكانت بالقبول أو الرفض أو بالأضافة والتعديل *
> *ونرجو من الأدارة أن توضح لنا أمكانيات تفعيل هذه الفكرة من عدمها*
> *سواء " تقنياً " أو أدارياً أو مُرسياً..:dntknw:*
> *هذا والله أعلم ..:yaka:*



وهذا رأيي الشخصي وكتبته بكل صراحة
وانتظر فإني معك لمن المنتظرين:blush2:


----------



## ياسر رشدى (26 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ولكن المنتديات الأسلامية أيضا تتناول المسيحيات وبشكل فج وتتبع نفس الأسلوب ان لم يكن اوقح*
> *أنا عن نفسى كان لى تجربة أليمة جدا من سنوات مع منتدى أسلامى شهير ودخلت بأسمى الحقيقى وسألت فى الأسلام نفسه*
> *سؤال عادى جداً*
> *فتم الرد على أمى وابى ...مش عارف لية بصراحة*
> ...


*طيب ماهو المشرف هايشوفها ياعبووود *
*وهايمسحها وهنا هايحصل التضليل*
*وانا هنا مش باتكلم عن الياس حبيب قلبى *
*فهو انسان محترم وغير متعصب وتجاوزاته بسيطة  وبعدين انقاذ غريق بالنسبالك ممكن يكون قتل غريق بالنسبالى !! انت بتتكلم عن الحياة الابدية مش لعب والكلمة سنحاسب عليها*

*يعنى من الاخر المشاركات العبيطة هاتدنها والقوية هتتشال ودا فى مواضيع معينة*
*ليه بقى سعتك .. عشان الزائر اللى متردد*
*او مش فاهم او مرتاب فى الاسلام او مسلم*
*بالاسم يشوف الكلام يبدأ الشك وبعدين*
*بقية الرحلة معروفة !!*

*وايضا ياعبووود احنا مش هانقول مين اللى بيبتدى .. بس حد يبتدى وخصوصا منتدى*
*قوى زى دا .. المسلم مش هايشتم المسيح*
*ابدا ابدا والعكس غير صحيح ونحن ضد التجاوزات من اى شخص طالما القانون يطبق*
*على الكل فاهمنى الكل حتى لو كان الخبير*
*العالمى ودا مش هايحصل فالمشرفين ليسوا*
*العدالة العمياء وهم اخوة فى معمودية واحدة *

*واخيرا ان تم فلن يلتزم احد .. على فكرة لو الحوار الاسلامى منعوه عشان خايفين على الاعضاء دا يبقى وهم .. قبل الاخوان انا لو حد كان*
*عايز يرفع قضية على المنتدى كان عملها*
*على التجاوزات والشتايم*
*وكان هايكسبها انت بس شد الرحال لمباحث*
*الانترنت وكله هايتعرف وهايتجاب زى*
*الطالب اللى نشر رسوم مسيئة*

*احنا لسه الثقافة دى مخدناش عليها هههه*
*والمحترم محدش هايكلموا *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> * عشان الزائر اللى متردد*
> *او مش فاهم او مرتاب فى الاسلام او مسلم*
> *بالاسم يشوف الكلام يبدأ الشك وبعدين*
> *بقية الرحلة معروفة !!*​


 *حقه ...يقرأ ويشغل دماغه ..هو حر*
*يرتاب والا ما يرتابش دة حقه ..*
*نُحجر عليه وتخاف عليه اكتر من ربنا ذات نفسه ؟؟*
*أنت نفسك ماشتركش هنا الا بفضل المنتدى الأسلامى ...*
*صح ؟*
*والا داخل تتبشر ؟؟؟*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (26 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حقه ...يقرأ ويشغل دماغه ..هو حر*
> *يرتاب والا ما يرتابش دة حقه ..*
> *نُحجر عليه وتخاف عليه اكتر من ربنا ذات نفسه ؟؟*
> *أنت نفسك ماشتركش هنا الا بفضل المنتدى الأسلامى ...*
> ...


 
*وبعدين ياعبووود انت اتعلمت تقطع من الكلام*
*كلامى اهه*


> *يعنى من الاخر المشاركات العبيطة هاتدنها والقوية هتتشال ودا فى مواضيع معينة
> ليه بقى سعتك .. عشان الزائر اللى متردد*
> *او مش فاهم او مرتاب فى الاسلام او مسلم*
> *بالاسم يشوف الكلام يبدأ الشك وبعدين*
> *بقية الرحلة معروفة !!*


*متقطعش تانى كلام مسبب انا لم اعترض *
*الاعتراض على التوجيه الى هدف معين*
*واحلى حاجة انى دخلت هنا اتباشرت بيك *
*خير ان شاء الله هههه*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يوليو 2012)

*يعنى انت شايف ان الردود الوجيهة كانت تتحذف ؟*
*أنا مش عارف مش هقدر افتى لك بآه أو بلأ ..*
*بس انا عن نفسى شفت لك أنت ردود كتيرة وجيهة وكانت فى محلها *
*ولم تُحذف !!!*


----------



## الياس السرياني (26 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *
> وانا هنا مش باتكلم عن الياس حبيب قلبى
> فهو انسان محترم وغير متعصب وتجاوزاته بسيطة  *​


*

يا دي النيلة :smil13:

قرّوا عالعالم بقى :ranting:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يوليو 2012)

الياس السرياني قال:


> يا دي النيلة :smil13:
> 
> قرّوا عالعالم بقى :ranting:


 *أنا مشترك مع ياسر *
*فى القر عليك خييى *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (26 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى انت شايف ان الردود الوجيهة كانت تتحذف ؟*
> *أنا مش عارف مش هقدر افتى لك بآه أو بلأ ..*
> *بس انا عن نفسى شفت لك أنت ردود كتيرة وجيهة وكانت فى محلها *
> *ولم تُحذف !!!*


*الاعضاء نفسهم كانوا بيتحذفوا *
*وعندك اخر مثل .. هبراكادبرا انسان مهذب وعلى علم *
*وتحمل اهانات فى المناقشة لما قال يابس*
*وفى الاخر اخد صابونه بريحه *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يوليو 2012)

*هادى يرد عليها خييى وخييك ألياس *


----------



## علي المسلم (27 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دة أقتراحى للقسم - مسمى جديد وأسلوب جديد وشكل جديد*​
> 
> *بحيث ينقسم الى :*
> 
> ...




قد تكون هذه المرة الأولى و الأخيرة التي اتفق معك على شيء لكن موافق أقتراح جيد دائماً ما كنت ادعو لمناقشات ودية 
و حتى أزيد الضغط على المسؤل أنت اذا لم تقم بالموفقة فهذا يغضب الكثير من المشرفين لأنه انعكاس عن عدم كفائت المشرفين عن السيطرة على القسم و المشرفين يبذلون كامل جهدهم خسارة لكم تزعلوهم . هههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يوليو 2012)

*إقتراحات رائعة جدا 
بس المهم الزعيم بيقول إيه *


----------



## Critic (27 يوليو 2012)

اسم القسم نفسه مش لايق
محسسنى ان المسيحيين هيدخلوا يدافعوا عن الاسلام


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> اسم القسم نفسه مش لايق
> محسسنى ان المسيحيين هيدخلوا يدافعوا عن الاسلام


*لأ طبعا ...شكلك أجازة و لسة صاحى م النوم ؟؟؟*
*اية علاقة المسيحيين والدفاع عن الأسلام ؟*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 يوليو 2012)

اتمنى عودة قسم الحوار الاسلامى لانه من اهم الاقسام ويمكن تطويره كما ذكر الاصدقاء


----------



## Critic (27 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ طبعا ...شكلك أجازة و لسة صاحى م النوم ؟؟؟*
> *اية علاقة المسيحيين والدفاع عن الأسلام ؟*


علشان "الرد على الشبهات حول الإسلام" ده معاناه ان كل اللى هيتطرح مجرد شبهات هيتم الرد عليها , ودى مش قناعة المنتدى وممثليه (ده رأيى)


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> علشان "الرد على الشبهات حول الإسلام" ده معاناه ان كل اللى هيتطرح مجرد شبهات هيتم الرد عليها , ودى مش قناعة المنتدى وممثليه (ده رأيى)


*مش المقصود ان المنتدى هو اللى هيرد*
*هى دعوة للمسلمين للدخول والرد ...يعنى العضو يضع سؤاله ويدخل العضو المسلم للرد عليه *
*وبغض النظر عن المسمى بقى*
*شفت الأدارة وافقت والا ردت وفاضل بس الأسم ؟؟*


----------



## Critic (27 يوليو 2012)

> مش المقصود ان المنتدى هو اللى هيرد
> هى دعوة للمسلمين للدخول والرد ...يعنى العضو يضع سؤاله ويدخل العضو المسلم للرد عليه
> وبغض النظر عن المسمى بقى
> شفت الأدارة وافقت والا ردت وفاضل بس الأسم ؟؟


لا انت مش فاهمنى
العنوان ده دليل على المحتوى
لما اقول "الرد على الشبهات المسيحية" يبقى كل اللى هيتطرح شبهات هيتم الرد عليها ودى قناعتنا
لكن لما اقول "الرد على الشبهات الاسلامية" ده ميمشيش

ما هو العنوان هيأثر على نظرة الأدرارة لموضوعك , انا لو مشرف وقريت العنوان ده انطباعى هيكون سلبى من قبل ما اقرا اللى جوا , انا رأيى تغيره علشان تلاقى رد فعل افضل


----------



## ياسر رشدى (27 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> اسم القسم نفسه مش لايق
> محسسنى ان المسيحيين هيدخلوا يدافعوا عن الاسلام


*ههههه فعلا .. الرد على الشبهات معناه ان كل اللى فى الشبهات غير حقيقى :thnk0001:*
*انا رائي نسميه "منتدى الخزعبلات الاسلامية"*
*ايه رأى احساسك ياكريتك *​


----------



## Critic (27 يوليو 2012)

استاذ ياسر
خلينا نكون موضوعييين من فضلك
ادخل اى منتدى اسلامى ولو لقيت قسم "الرد على الشبهات المسيحية" ارجوك بلغنى


----------



## ياسر رشدى (27 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> استاذ ياسر
> خلينا نكون موضوعييين من فضلك
> ادخل اى منتدى اسلامى ولو لقيت قسم "الرد على الشبهات المسيحية" ارجوك بلغنى


*لا مافيش طبعا ودا شئ بديهى وانا قلت كدا فى المشاركة السابقة وايدت كلامك ب "فعلا" .. والجزء التانى دا هزار مع احساسك *​


----------



## علي المسلم (27 يوليو 2012)

لا و لا تزعل يا كريبتو خليك من المسلمين العالم يعرف كله برائتكم من المسلمين ماشي نحن هنا حاضرين أذا حاب سمي القسم شبهات على دين المسلمين و ليس رد الشبهات هكذا افضل لكم نحن مستعدون في اي وقت و في اي زمان نرد الشبهات عنا أذا تم أنصافنا و اذا لم يتم لا يصح الا الصحيح افعلوا ما شئتم انا فقط أذكركم مهما تطرحون لا يتبرأ من هو مسلم و يدير ظهره لأي تحدي ,


----------



## apostle.paul (27 يوليو 2012)

*يعنى انتوا شايفين الادارة موافقة وناقص الاسم
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يوليو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *يعنى انتوا شايفين الادارة موافقة وناقص الاسم*


*هادا ما قلته ...*
*هو أنا أتحلق لى ؟؟*
*طيب حد يقول لى نعيماً ....*


----------



## My Rock (27 يوليو 2012)

أخ عبود، كيف تريد مني ان افتح قسم يدافع عن عقيدة انا اراها خاطئة؟
المنتدى توجهه مسيحي بالدرجة الأولى ولا أرى ان للفكرة اي تناسق مع أي من أهدافنا..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يوليو 2012)

My Rock قال:


> أخ عبود، كيف تريد مني ان افتح قسم يدافع عن عقيدة انا اراها خاطئة؟
> المنتدى توجهه مسيحي بالدرجة الأولى ولا أرى ان للفكرة اي تناسق مع أي من أهدافنا..


*لم اقصد الدفاع عن عقيدة*
*بل قصدت نفس القسم ( المنتدى الأسلامى ) بمسمى جديد*
*هل افهم انه أقتراح مرفوض ؟*
*أم محل دراسة مع تغيير الأسم ؟*


----------



## چاكس (27 يوليو 2012)

*هل ممكن اعرف ايه اسباب حجب القسم الاسلامى اصلا ؟؟
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يوليو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *هل ممكن اعرف ايه اسباب حجب القسم الاسلامى اصلا ؟؟*


*هو سبق الأجابة عن هذا السؤال فعلا*
*اردت طرحه بمفهوم مختلف *


----------



## apostle.paul (28 يوليو 2012)

> *هل ممكن اعرف ايه اسباب حجب القسم الاسلامى اصلا ؟؟*


*علشان احنا بلاد ارهابية مبتقبلش النقد سلاحها مش قوة فكرها سلاحها تكميم الافواه

*


> أخ عبود، كيف تريد مني ان افتح قسم يدافع عن عقيدة انا اراها خاطئة؟
> المنتدى توجهه مسيحي بالدرجة الأولى ولا أرى ان للفكرة اي تناسق مع أي من أهدافنا..


*لا يا استاذ روك عبود ميقصدش دفاع

دفاع ايه؟؟؟ هندافع عن ايه اصلا ؟؟؟

هو قصده قسم للحوار بس يبقى متقسم شوية ومنظم على القديم *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يوليو 2012)

*أستاذ " ماى روك " ..*
*أنا أكره التدخل فى أعمال الأدارة لأنى أنا أيضاً فى موقع إدارى ..وهذا مبدأى ..*
*ولكننى فى نفس الوقت " أسعى " لسماع الرأى الاخر والنصيحة قد آآخذ بها وقد لا أأخذ بها *
*حسب موقعى ورؤيتى الأدارية التى قد تغيب عن البعض ..*
*سأهمس فى اذنيك أن للمنتدى الأسلامى فضلاً على كثيرين *
*راجع قسم الشهادات فى المنتدى وأنت تدرك عمق ما أعنيه ..*
*وهى جزء من خدمتك المُقَّدرة عليك والتى أخترتُها منهاجاً لحياتك *
*كيف سنبشر بأسم المسيح ونحن نتوارى خلف فزعنا من الناس ؟*
*إن كانت هناك تجاوزات فيما مضى ..فنحن مسئولين عنها*
*وأنت أول من يُسئل عن ذلك بحُكم رئاستك للمنتدى *
*وعلينا ان نراجع أنفسنا ونعيد تنظيمها ونستفيد من الأخطاء*
*لا أفهم أخفائك للقسم ليطلع عليه المباركين فقط ؟؟!!*
*ولا أريد أن أفهم أو أن تشرح لى ...*
*فهذا وشأنك ودونك والأدارة*
*وضعت لك رأييى وأقتراحاتى لأعادة القسم والتنظيم *
*ففضلاً راجع الموضوع بمزيد من الأهمية*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 يوليو 2012)

بعد التفكير العميق في الفكرة، أرى الآتي:

1. يتم فتح قسم "جديد" يكون حاليا فقط للمقالات بدون الردود (وهذا لهدف).
2. المقالات تكون مراقبة من قِبل مشرفي القسم، يراجعونها، يراجعون منهجيتها وعِلميتها وعدم الإساءة بها، فإن كان لها كل هذا فيتم الموافقة عليها.
3. تأجيل أي حوارات في الفسم أو بشكل عام في الإسلام لخطورة اللحظة الراهنة.


----------



## Eva Maria (28 يوليو 2012)

*الفكرة من حيث المبدأ مرفوضة تماماً*


----------



## الياس السرياني (28 يوليو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *الفكرة من حيث المبدأ مرفوضة تماماً*



ليش يا غالية؟


----------



## Eva Maria (28 يوليو 2012)

الياس السرياني قال:


> ليش يا غالية؟



*ببساطة معظم هذه الافكار يمكن لأي مسلم أن يطرحها في القسم الاسلامي سواء مقال أو اعجاز اسلامي ويواجه رد المسيحيين أو اعتراضهم.

لكن تأسيس قسم متخصص في *) الأسلام سؤال وجواب 

مع اعتذاري فهذا أمر مثير للضحك !! 


فالمنتدى ليس منبراً للدعوة للأسلام حتى ندعو الى التعرف الى الاسلام بدون قصد من خلال طرح اسئلة على المسلمين.


يمكن لأي مسيحي طرح أي سؤال عن الاسلام في قسم الحوار الاسلامي ولكن هذا في أقصى الحالات يكون بشكل نقد للاسلام
ولكن انشاء قسم أو قسم فرعي فقط لهذه الغاية يوحي ويفيد الدعوة الى الاسلام والتعرف عليه وهو أمر مرفوض تماماً

انشاء قسم فيه المسيحي يسأل والمسلم يجيب يفيد الدعوة الاسلامية من ناحية رسمية وهذا امر بديهي 
*


----------



## الياس السرياني (29 يوليو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *ببساطة معظم هذه الافكار يمكن لأي مسلم أن يطرحها في القسم الاسلامي سواء مقال أو اعجاز اسلامي ويواجه رد المسيحيين أو اعتراضهم.
> 
> لكن تأسيس قسم متخصص في *) الأسلام سؤال وجواب
> 
> ...



لا يا غالية

الحبيب عبود مش قصده وقد تحدثنا بأن التسميات لا تتماشى مع هدف المنتدى

وطبعاً هو متفهم تماماً لذلك

مقصده هو تنظيم القسم (تطويره) بتقسيم القسم الى أقسام فرعية

مثلاً:
1)قسم القرآن والعلم
2)القرآن واللغة العربية
3)السنة النبوية

الفكرة جيدة وتنظيمية 

ما رأيكِ؟!


----------



## Eva Maria (29 يوليو 2012)

الياس السرياني قال:


> لا يا غالية
> 
> الحبيب عبود مش قصده وقد تحدثنا بأن التسميات لا تتماشى مع هدف المنتدى
> 
> ...



*لست مع تجزئة القسم 

اطلعت على كثير من المواقع يكون فيها قسم مقسم الى أقسام فرعية عديدة والاقبال عليها ضعيف مقارنة بأقسام أخرى مركزة.

وهذا أمر مفهوم لأن القسم سيتشتت

أعتقد ان تجزئة القسم سيضعف قوته ويشتته
بينما البساطة في التقديم (الدخول الى القسم بكافة مواضيعه بكبسة زر واحدة ) أسهل الى الزائر والقارىء وكذلك للمشتركين في القسم.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 يوليو 2012)

*يا أستاذة..لا أعتقد ان عبود بلغ من العتة لأن يُطالب بقسم يدعو للأسلام فى منتدى الكنيسة العربية ...*
*لن يضيرنى رفض الفكرة أو المقترح ...أشكركم *


----------



## Eva Maria (29 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا أستاذة..لا أعتقد ان عبود بلغ من العتة لأن يُطالب بقسم يدعو للأسلام فى منتدى الكنيسة العربية ...*
> *لن يضيرنى رفض الفكرة أو المقترح ...أشكركم *



*أنا أفهم ذلك تماماً

لذلك قلت انا :



			حتى ندعو الى التعرف الى الاسلام بدون قصد

أنقر للتوسيع...


أفهم تماما ان هدفك تنظيم القسم ولا يشك احد في أنك تدعو الى الاسلام 

هذا امر مفروغ منه*


----------



## My Rock (29 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *سأهمس فى اذنيك أن للمنتدى الأسلامى فضلاً على كثيرين *
> *راجع قسم الشهادات فى المنتدى وأنت تدرك عمق ما أعنيه ..*



أتفق معك ان للحوار الإسلامي أهمية لكن الظروف الحالية دفعتنا لإخفاء القسم بصورة مؤقتة حفاظاً على سلامة بعض الأعضاء. الحل هذا مؤقت والقسم سيعود لسابق عهده، ولذلك لا أرى حاجة لأي قسم بديل في الوقت الحالي.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 يوليو 2012)

*شكرا ياغالى على تفهمك ونتمنى جميعا الا تطول مدة الغياب*


----------

